# Any vets on here????



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi there, I have a female american bulldog approx 5 yrs old and 30kg in weight.

I have been informed by my vet she has done her cruciate in and needs a TTA operation to fix, my vet can not carry out these operations as she is just a bit too big for the operation they use so have suggested I go to a specialist.

They have sent me to Torrington Orthopaedics in Yorkshire, who scared the life out of me by saying its prob going to happen again to the other side, these are the complications etc, etc.

I have been quoted approx £2600 for the TTA and about another £1200 for the Patella Luxation but the way the vet was sucking thro teeth and using "ish" at the end of every price worries me [smiley=bigcry.gif] and but this is even after I informed them it was not an insurance quote I'm after but private work.

Unfortunately she is not insured so I will be paying for the op so I'm starting to look at the bigger picture, her quality of life now and in the future, the problem is she can get around ok but we cant go for big wlks or off the lead anymore.

I have been looking at other vets on the internet and some seem to offer the same TTA operation for about £1600, in fact I've even been offered a fixed price by West Midlands Referral services.

So I have a couple of questions.........

1. Is it ok to go competitive tendering on vet operations (I work in constructions so would always get multiple prices to procure anything).

2. Why the big variation in prices £5k from Willows in Solihull to £1600 in Lichfield @ WM Referals, is it the overheads or is there a difference in quality?

3. Anyone used West Midlands Referals as I cant seem to find any info about customer experiences on the internet, or even point me to a good vet forum please??

Ta Stu.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

not a clue Stu, but hope you get it sorted to a good conclusion m8ee


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

that or try and get insurance out and make the claim in a months time(if the dog is fit enough to leave it for abit) with a different vet  Not that it helps at all but I dont know why you wouldnt have a breed like that insured??

good luck with it all, and hope the dog is ok.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

I did look at insurance initially when she was first rescued but because of the size of premiums I was prepared to take risk and have been building up savings over time instead, I'm happy to pay for an operation but not prepared to be ripped off.

As far as I can see its just like the private health care system for humans where if you want the best consultant these cost more (and I have done this by paying £215 for a consultation with specialist to diagnose problem already) but I can still have the same operation on the NHS after being diagnosed, just need to find a BUPA vet at NHS prices :lol:

Thanks for your concern too, she is fine in-herself and very much enjoyed playing in the snow over the last days its just I cant let her off the lead to run wild in the park anymore, she could go on for a long time quite happy but I know in her heart she wants to be chasing rabbits really.

Found this pic on an old post so you can see her, costs more to run than the tt at the mo  In fact its that bloody knee in the pic causing all the trouble


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 29, 2013)

No, sorry, only hairdressers.


----------



## alan123 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thats tough luck Stu, apparently some dogs are more suceptable to cruciate ligaments snapping than others.
Good friend of mine has just had her Westie in for her right hind leg, think it was around the £1800 plus mark with Minster Vets York. She too was told the other one could go at any time, so is hoping for the best.
Fortunately she had insurance but due to the dogs age she has to pay 1/3rd of all cost.
Think Vets have become a complete rip off probably due most folk having insurance so they just up the prices and cash in. 
Good luck with it all. Alan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SVStu said:


>


Sweet doggie 

I'll ask a client tomorrow what they paid for their dog to have that operation and what vet did it


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I would ask the "cheap" vets for their experience in the procedure and some references.

Good luck mate


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Right, asked my clients. They paid (or pet plan did) ~£3800 for their dog three years ago, so the all-in price you've been given doesn't sound too bad.
Btw, their dog is fine and runs around like a young one


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

When I was young and watching All Creatures Great and Small on TV, being called out to stick your arm up a cows ass at 3 in the morning with snow 2 foot deep did not seem like a good career choice...................oh how wrong was I?

Can I sue the BBC for the portrayal of a career as a Veterinary Surgeon being a pretty crappy choice, when in fact its a license to print money.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Well after mucho discussion with various vets, bit the bullet yesterday and got her home today, minus £1800 [smiley=bigcry.gif]

What have they done to my beautiful smelly moo!!!! :lol: Check out the cow spots (hence the nickname moo and you can guess how she gets the other bit)


Big scar, not pretty.


Hope the recovery goes well now, ta Stu.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Awwww stu, that looks bloody sore m8!!!! Just out of interest moo feeling a tad under weather, does he look at you in that I'm not well dad look (as if been rollocked)?


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

aww poor doggy 
lots of love and attention needed 

xxx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Poor little doggie  [smiley=sick2.gif]

I hope she gets better soon and will be chasing bones again

Let us know how she gets on!!


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

£1800 sounds like a very good price. I fostered one a couple of years ago until she had the op and that came in at £3000. Beware of the other leg though as American bulldogs are quite susceptible to cruciate problems.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone, she's much better today, scar/stitches managed to clean themselves up somehow in the night :lol: and looks much better today but bruises have started to appear in some strange places, no wonder she has been a little clingy.



> £1800 sounds like a very good price. I fostered one a couple of years ago until she had the op and that came in at £3000. Beware of the other leg though as American bulldogs are quite susceptible to cruciate problems.


Hence the reason I found this vet that does the MMP rater than TTA, (similar op with same outcome) the original referral vet that diagnosed had lots of letters after his name and a similarly long list of numbers on the bill (£3200+ ish), this way I can afford both when the other one goes, 18 months or so the vets have been saying.

Incidentally vet said that the ligament should be dia of pencil but imagine two pieces of cotton holding it together but no damage to miniscus thingy in middle.



> Just out of interest moo feeling a tad under weather, does he look at you in that I'm not well dad look (as if been rollocked)?


She's the strangest dog ever, but in a quirky nice kind of way, prob something to do with being a rescue? I've had to teach her to bark so she's not a noisy dog usually but she has been whimpering a bit, wanting lots of fuss and batting those big eyes at me.

4 five min walks today, as per recovery instructions went very well, she seems to be putting more weight on it than before the op already, its amazing that she is walking at all considering they basically cut a slice off the the front of your shin bone below the knee bung a cheese wedge in there and nail it back on.

Thanks again all, Stu.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

She has certainly found a good home with her being a rescue doggie.

I have a "time share" on a rescue Staffie: she belongs to my son but spends weekdays day time with me when son is at work. The loveliest "little" thing on earth [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

I hope the recovery of Moo carries on in the way it has done!!!


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi all many thanks for your comments.

A quick update, stitches came out Friday and all looked good, well except for the one they missed at the bottom that I removed and a short piece removed with tweezers. Easy to miss as it was the double stopper stitch at the bottom.









However some fluid developed behind scar because someone had been licking it :?: :?: :?: So this came out......









And a not so happy moo but scab starting to form and fluid going, although my gloss woodwork is taking a pounding.









Stu and Moo.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Stu and Moo,

is the vet happy with her recovery? Good progress?


----------



## Chris_TT (Apr 4, 2012)

Bless her, hope she is recovering well!

If you ever need any advice, I can put you on contact with the lady who runs the pet care company I work for. Her 9 year old American Bulldog had both of his done in January and he's been through a lot including MRSA (thanks to the clinic not sterilising the metal plates) but he is doing well. 4 months on he's completely rid of MRSA too, thanks to some rather strange natural medicines.










All the best!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

All the best from me too


----------

